# "Newbie" question...



## Mozilla_User (Nov 26, 2019)

Longtime_no_see  I have a question for Paoling, but anyone can answer:
Hi Paoling. Can you send me a link, good for me to understand modern custom scripting? I intend to create a vertical fader, can you post here the scripting for it?
Any answer would be appreciated.
P.S. I remember Big Bob (RIP) did a script to demonstrate all the ".px" graphics, but I can't find it right now. Shame on me, I should have copied & stored it. Sorry.
Mozilla User


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 26, 2019)

The key is in negative value for $CONTROL_PAR_MOUSE_BEHAVIOUR.


----------



## Mozilla_User (Nov 26, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> The key is in negative value for $CONTROL_PAR_MOUSE_BEHAVIOUR.


I remember testing it (in the manual stays -2000), but the slider remained horizontal-although the mouse behaviour changed as you said. Thanks anyway, best---


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 26, 2019)

You just need to use a custom picture for the slider that is going to be vertical. The stock slider graphic cannot be changed to vertical.


----------



## Mozilla_User (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks Paoling,that makes sense. But I think there also has to be a definition file, vith all the stuff needed - what is the background, what is the moving part, dimensions, how many frames, etc - at least, this file existed in Big Bob's post. Can you provide it, or give me a link where all this stuff is explained? Thanks a lot for your explanations, and please don't let me down!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm not Paoling. 


Also: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/image-text-files.68747/


----------



## Mozilla_User (Nov 26, 2019)

Oy 
Please don't ket me down. I think lots of us need it.
I'm convinced you have a vertical fader somewhere, no matter how basical. How about writing a tutorial?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 26, 2019)

https://www.g200kg.com/en/webknobman/gallery.php



Then use KnobMan to render them out to PNG.


There's no need for tutorial, really, this was explained both here and on NI forums already. Do a forum search


----------



## geronimo (Nov 26, 2019)

In this video, the level-meter are not vertical but it's a beginning .


----------



## Mozilla_User (Nov 26, 2019)

Listen, KSP Wizard. you are a genius. You don`t need no tutorial. I`m a stupidoid, so I need it. I don`t understand why there is a `Horizontal Animation`there, but there is no `Vertical Animation`. I don`t understand why all those four fancy `Fixed something` do exist, but in all (2) examples they stay forever fixed at `0`. I dont understand lots of such things, but if you refuse to enlighten me, what can I do? Anyway, maybe someone else would care to help me. Thanks for your whatever. Be well, like me. 
So, is there anyone willing to help me and putting a little script able to help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 26, 2019)

Mozilla_User said:


> I don`t understand why there is a `Horizontal Animation`there, but there is no `Vertical Animation`.



Because if "Horizontal animation" is saying "no", then it's automatically vertical. This just means how the frames in the PNG are laid out - vertically or horizontally. It can't be any other way. It doesn't flip your slider, it's how the PNG filmstrip is oriented.



Mozilla_User said:


> I don`t understand why all those four fancy `Fixed something` do exist, but in all (2) examples they stay forever fixed at `0`. I dont understand lots of such things, but if you refuse to enlighten me, what can I do?



Those are there for resizeable controls like buttons and menus, to keep the fixed parts while repeating the rest of the button with non-fixed parts. Kinda hard to explain like this. But more importantly, it doesn't apply to movable things like knobs or sliders. So set it all to 0 for your knob or slider.

In any case for sliders all you need to know is the first three lines. Most likely alpha channel is always gonna be "yes", horiz animation depends on how the PNG is oriented as I said, and number of frames should be self-explanatory.


----------



## geronimo (Nov 27, 2019)

Mozilla_User said:


> Listen, KSP Wizard. you are a genius. You don`t need no tutorial. I`m a stupidoid, so I need it. I don`t understand why there is a `Horizontal Animation`there, but there is no `Vertical Animation`.



Just for info, to complete the short film .


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 28, 2019)

But he wants a vertical slider, not a level meter.


----------



## geronimo (Nov 28, 2019)

Ah, OK _ 



Mozilla_User said:


> I intend to create a vertical fader, can you post here the scripting for it?


----------



## Mozilla_User (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you, gentlemen. Both of you helped me a lot. Evil Dragon said something about the NI forum, and I found there a script, a vertical fader and the test program. I d-loaded them, they worked from the start. But there are some problems which I can` t understand:
1.The frames the Slider 1.png are not continuously one after another. There are huge spaces between them. WTF ?
2. I don`t find no position specified.
3. There is a second fader in the images folder. I tried to replace, in the script, the Slider 1.png with the second fader (the definition files are identical) but it did`t work at all. Of course, Evil Dragon knows the file, maybe he can answer here in more depth. Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 28, 2019)

1. This just depends how the PNG was created. Obviously when you create your own vertical slider, you should take care not to have too much empty space.
2. Position is specified in the script, there are commands for that (see KSP reference).

Actually I don't know the file, if you linked to the thread that would make more sense.


----------



## Mozilla_User (Nov 28, 2019)

Evil Dragon said:
"Actually I don't know the file, if you linked to the thread..."
Well if I would damn find it again...I think you even aswered to the gent. His post came a little bit later, it had do do with "Test.zip" or something. My search was for "vertical slider" or "custom vertical slider" or whatever 
If I would know how to put it here, or if you give me your e-mail addy, I would do it. Me...old stupidoid :-(
ok, I found it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 28, 2019)

So what's the problem? In the script, instead of "Slider01" you write "Fader_anim_neu" and it will work just fine.


----------



## Mozilla_User (Nov 28, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> So what's the problem?


Oh, are you really sure? On this rig (Kontakt 5.5). or on my music computer (K 5.1 and K 5.3)...I insert "Fader_anim_neu", but to see... comes only the STANDARD HORIZONTAL FADER.
If you look at both files, Slider01's vertical has 25400 px, but Fader_anim_'s is only 16256 px. I'm convinced someting is wrong in the script or in the text file.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 28, 2019)

Nope, Fader_anim_neu is also vertical. It's just smaller in height than the other one. If you drag it up/down, you will see that it's vertical.


----------



## Mozilla_User (Nov 28, 2019)

OK, my mistake  Evil Dragon, you are great. Thank you very much, and I appologize if I insulted you or harmed you in any way.


----------



## Mozilla_User (Nov 30, 2019)

Now a serious question for you, Evil Dragon:
Everything works. The mistakes in the script are corrected. Yes, they were  Now I try to make a background for the smaller slider, just to see how it would work in the real life. No matter how I place it, it covers the vertical slider and I can't move it anymore.
I tried to move the "make perfview" sentence later, to zero results.
Please confirm: Do I have to put the background(s) directly in the general wallpaper image???? Thank you very much, I hope it was my last question.


----------



## Lindon (Dec 1, 2019)

try looking for $CONTROL_PAR_Z_LAYER in the manual


----------



## Mozilla_User (Dec 1, 2019)

Lindon said:


> try looking for $CONTROL_PAR_Z_LAYER in the manual


Wow. Now that should be the thing, thanks a lot!
P.S. I looked into KSP and AppReference: K5.1, K5.3, K5.5.
No trace of such thing. When was it introduced? Was your spelling correct?
P.S.2-as a WinXP user, if it was introduced in K6 then it's no option for me.
I only have to construct the backgrounds directly in my wallpaper, which I already did, look here:
Thanks for helping!
Like my bass player said:"There, where the science is helpless, there the peasant art comes into the game"


----------



## geronimo (Dec 1, 2019)

Variable $CONTROL_PAR_Z_LAYER introduce in KONTAKT 5.7. _


----------



## Mozilla_User (Dec 2, 2019)

geronimo said:


> Variable $CONTROL_PAR_Z_LAYER introduce in KONTAKT 5.7. _


Wow! Slowly I start to think about changing my nick in "WinXP User"


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 2, 2019)

Time to ditch that thing.


----------

